# CNET's TiVo Mini Review



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Not sure how long this will last in Google's cache, but Dan dug this up based on CNET's slipup earlier today. It's possible the details could change as we don't know the reason TiVo delayed the launch.

CNET's review has been pulled down. So here's ours:
*
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-03/tivo-mini-review/*


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't see anything in that review that hasn't already been beaten to death in this forum. Maybe their full review will be more insightful.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Loach said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't see anything in that review that hasn't already been beaten to death in this forum. Maybe their full review will be more insightful.


 It confirmed the lack of Netflix which we didn't know was going to be part of retail release or not. (We knew Suddenlink Mini users don't have access to Netflix but MSO's want that off intentionally).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe they're holding it back to get Netflix on there?

Also confirmed that there is no way to manage your To Do List or SPs from the Mini.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Also confirmed that there is no way to manage your To Do List or SPs from the Mini.


 I missed that part. Wow, that makes it even lousier. :down: Strange they don't at least include that functionality since via RPC you have full access to a series 4 unit ToDo list and SPs. You'd think at bare minimum the Mini would be able to manage ToDo list & SPs of the host 4 tuner unit.

So to summarize the negatives (leaving price out of it):
* 4 tuner host requirement
* No dynamic tuner management
* No Netflix
* No ToDo or SP management

I would hope at some point TiVo addresses all of the above.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am surprised that CNET is predicting that dynamic tuner allocation will come this year.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Strange they don't at least include that functionality since via RPC you have full access to a series 4 unit ToDo list and SPs.


How does RPC handle it if there is a user conflict? Like say both a local user and a remote user are editing the order of the SP Manager at the same time? Does it get notices that there has been a change and it needs to refresh? I could see a slight potential for conflict here. Although the chances of both users doing this at the same time is pretty slim.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

bradleys said:


> I am surprised that CNET is predicting that dynamic tuner allocation will come this year.


We have already heard from multiple sources it should come some time in Q2. We already knew last year they wanted to implement it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> I am surprised that CNET is predicting that dynamic tuner allocation will come this year.


It's probably not a prediction. They probably got their info from TiVo directly.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> How does RPC handle it if there is a user conflict? Like say both a local user and a remote user are editing the order of the SP Manager at the same time? Does it get notices that there has been a change and it needs to refresh? I could see a slight potential for conflict here. Although the chances of both users doing this at the same time is pretty slim.


 Not sure. But it's no different than when using the iPad/Android apps to make changes while possibly someone else is interacting with the unit. I do all Premiere show management via RPC and the changes show up in GUI almost immediately.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Also confirmed that there is no way to manage your To Do List or SPs from the Mini.


Seems like CNET has some of their facts wrong. You can manage your To Do Lists and SPs. This was shown to me at CES, and also confirmed here:


cmonroe said:


> As for Season pass manager and to-do list yes, they work from the Mini just like they do from the main premiere.


by @cmonroe, who managed to get their hands on one because a big box store sold them one, probably in error.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Rpc?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

P42 said:


> Rpc?


It's a network protocol that for example the iPad and Android apps use to talk to series 4 units - it's actually MindRPC.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Davisadm said:


> Seems like CNET has some of their facts wrong. You can manage your To Do Lists and SPs. This was shown to me at CES, and also confirmed here:


Exactly. I can see why they yanked this review. No new information, except some wrong information.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Loach said:


> Exactly. I can see why they yanked this review. No new information, except some wrong information.


It wasn't removed because of the content. It was removed because the release date got pushed back.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

rainwater said:


> It wasn't removed because of the content. It was removed because the release date got pushed back.


Or both. I'm guessing the content will be different the next time the article is released.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Loach said:


> Or both. I'm guessing the content will be different the next time the article is released.


I'm pretty sure there's two versions of TiVo Mini software out there... and perhaps the launch has been delayed until reviewers can get the updated version.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

davezatz said:


> I'm pretty sure there's two versions of TiVo Mini software out there... and perhaps the launch has been delayed until reviewers can get the updated version.


Why the 2 versions? One for cable co. Minis and one for retail?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Loach said:


> Why the 2 versions? One for cable co. Minis and one for retail?


Possibly. But I was thinking more a newer version and an older version.


----------

